# 1995 Johnson 25 Gheenoe classic



## brooks5577 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive got a 1995 Johnson 25 that im putting on my Gheenoe classic. Stock prop is rough. I care more about hole shot than max speed.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Turning Point Hustler 10x11, might be a little low on pitch. A 10x13 is a good all around prop.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

10x13 is a good all around prop for hole shot plus top speed if you usually run with a heavy load I would recommend 10x12. You don't want to rev the motor over 5500


----------

